

Ask HN: Why do you (or don't you) have contact info in your profile? - mixmax

I quite often look at users profile to see who they are. Some have an e-mail, some have links to their startups or blogs, and some haven't filled in anything.<p>I was wondering why you put your contact info in your profile and what kind of communication you would approve of? Are you only interested in work-mail or don't you mind a friendly mail about how great your hair looks? Do you actively communicate with other users, or have you done so by shooting them an e-mail?<p>It would be interesting to shed some light on how many friendships/partnerships/random net acquaintances are made on HN.<p>So what's your story?
======
ErrantX
When I joined I never happened to fill out a profile. As I got involved in the
community here a few people asked to contact me - as I was posting personal
blog posts anyway (and so the link was trivial to most) I added an email
adress to my profile.

It's resulted in a surprising number of amazing links with people I now count
as friendly.

Right now I am happy to keep a contact email in my profile because, as I see
it, there is a lot of people on here that are amazingly interesting and if
they happened (for whatever reason) want to contact me then I wouldn't wish to
miss out.

------
sidmitra
I guess the reasons would differ from reaching out to fellow brethren to just
showing off the stuff they do.

I wish i could show off, until then it's just a way of letting people
associate a person with an otherwise anonymous username.

------
ScottWhigham
Hmmm - I suppose that I don't because I like my email address. No other
reason...

------
mahmud
I must have met or corresponded with 50+ people off of HN.

